# Problems with come/whistle



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

My dog has gone through a season of duck and pheasant hunting and did great on ducks, average on pheasants. anyway I have had her out in the field the last couple days and she is not responding to the whistle to come and she does not come to the voice command either. It might be the fact that I have had her working in a soccer field with nothing around, which she listens great there, now she has birds to chase and what not. I am going to put her back on the check cord and reinforce the come and the whistle. You guys have any other tips?


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I would do as you are thinking and put the dog back on the checkcord.You should work right through it with time.Use a pole or something with the checkcord wrapped around to restrain the dog and call here or blow the come whistle.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> I am going to put her back on the check cord and reinforce the come and the whistle.


That's the thing to do...for sure.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

E-collars work well for this as well


----------

